# Resurrection of a 500



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

Ok folks I had another thread on here . But I've decided to go a different direction I'm going to rebuild my 97 sportsman 500 . 



The motor is not locked up , but it's going to need a minimum of a piston kit and top end rebuilt . Now here's my thing . I've rebuilt it once I'm going to have to make the bore out to 1.00 over bored making it a 504cc motor no big deal . I already have a good 500 h.o cam , I have a new timing chain and top gear . I'll also go ahead and replace the bottom . 



I'd like to know anyone's help . It had some issues with the build before . I had it timed correct had all the same thing done before . I took it out for a ride and it was fine till I headed home then it started bogging acting like it was a worn cam exhaust lobe not the issue I had several mechanics look at it and help they all found nothing wrong with fuel delivery . It got spark everything looked good all cdi,stator , regulator rectifier , and rev limiter was checked . I have heard my culprit could have been my ( etc ) electronic throttle control so I have taken it off since I tore the bike down .. Do I have to have it ? Can someone give me a hint ? 





I have a list of what I need for the build. 



Wiseco 1.00 over sized piston kit 

Bottom end timing key 

New valves and seals in the head . 



Anything else y'all can think off .. 



I already have a new good cam , timing chain, new timing upper gear . 



All HELP is appreciated and thank you in advance ! 



Tx cornbread 


Dodge the father Ram the daughter


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

So I did all the math and figured that I'm going to be spending right at 400 bucks to rebuild the 500 again ! 


Dodge the father Ram the daughter

---------- Post added at 11:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:18 PM ----------

Here's a small little parts list .. 

Wiseco piston kit 250.00 

Ricks motorsports 
Hot shot cdi box-60 
Regulator rectifier-60

Plus the cost of boring the cylinder and getting all the valves and seals put in . Which is about 60 bucks itself 


Dodge the father Ram the daughter

---------- Post added at 11:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:22 PM ----------

What do y'all folks think ? 

I'll also be running royal purple oil and a Wix filter . 


Dodge the father Ram the daughter


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

that doesnt sound too bad if that's all she needs to get her motor running.


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

That all as of right now . I'll beak the motor open in a few days . Hope the crank is good still 


Dodge the father Ram the daughter


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

How can I tell if the crank bearings or rod bearings are going bad ? I Also want to clean all the cases and make them look close to new again ? Any help 


Dodge the father Ram the daughter


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

You'd probably have to put a mic to them and check thickness, make sure they are not wearing...

For the case, after you've got all the stuff off it, spray it down w/ that eagle one etch stuff... just make sure to wash it really really good..... and don't get it on anything else. It will rust steel....


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

I'm going to have the motor out and also the trans so I'll do it with them out 


Dodge the father Ram the daughter


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

WHO MAKES A LIFT FOR A 99 sportsman 500 .. Looking for a 6 inch lift if possible .. 


Dodge the father Ram the daughter


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

Just to give an actual update on my motor tear down today , 

Cam shot ! , wiseco .50 over piston good just needs cleaned up ,crank bearings have a little play , 





What I have to buy , 

New webcam

Gonna go ahead and have the crank bearings replaced 

Bore an untouched cylinder I have to ..50 over 

Head needs re worked . 



If y'all can think of anything else please let me know thanks again !



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Sounds like a good start.


----------



## poop (May 9, 2014)

Any updates?


----------

